# DMX-PID-Picoboo?



## Moxlonibus (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm building an automaton that will have the complexities of lights, servos, motors, audio, and dispensing trick or treats. The automaton will have 9-12 servos. The candy dispenser will have one motor. I want the lights to do a running sequence, then stop blink and repeat. I can do the light pattern with a simple wheel and motor if it saves me 150 bucks. Then there will be another set of lights that will have to be synchronized to the automatons audio, and servos. AAAAnnnnd a motor that will deliver the punch line scare. What is the recommended nervous system, that will inflict the least amount of nervousness on my wallet and me DMX, PID, or Picoboo?


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

It would probably help if you gave us a bit more detail. What does the automaton look like? How many different things will it do? Does it matter if some of the blinking lights are sync'd to the other actions, or will you be happy if some of them are just decorations that blink on their own (which means you can get an inexpensive kit for those)?


----------

